# Shortwave radio



## Furryanimal (Jan 31, 2021)

I was an avid SW listener and still have an SW radio where stations still broadcast.Amazingly.
And I came across this.....


......thanks to Radio Mi Amigo I discovered this...it’s SW on your device

Wide-band WebSDR
On this page you can listen to and control a short-wave receiver located at the amateur radio club ETGD at the University of Twente. In contrast to other web-controlled receivers, this receiver can be tuned by multiple users simultaneously, thanks to the use of Software-Defined Radio.

This site, which in 2008 was the very first WebSDR site ever, was finally reactivated in July 2012 after an interruption of more than 1.5 years; .Use the link below(copy and paste).

websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/?tune=6085am

Using this this morning I have listened to Voice of America and the Voice of Turkey.Fascinating.Use the +++ or —-buttons to move the cursor.Or manually enter a frequency.Use AM lock once listening to a station.

websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/?tune=6085am


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

My baby brother was a shortwave radio listener, and I remember tuning into far away stations from countries around the world late into the night.

He didn't have a fancy radio, just an old cassette/radio player, but it was enough to provide him with hours of enjoyment.

I can hear it now, the tuning into each station, sounded creepy... almost haunting, the squelching and squealing with every turn of the dial, catching voices and things from around the world.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I was an avid SW listener and still have an SW radio where stations still broadcast.Amazingly.
> And I came across this.....
> 
> 
> ...





Aunt Marg said:


> My baby brother was a shortwave radio listener, and I remember tuning into far away stations from countries around the world late into the night.
> 
> He didn't have a fancy radio, just an old cassette/radio player, but it was enough to provide him with hours of enjoyment.
> 
> I can hear it now, the tuning into each station, sounded creepy... almost haunting, the squelching and squealing with every turn of the dial, catching voices and things from around the world.



Me too. I could talk about this subject for a week.










www.dxing.com/swllink.htm

www.curlie.org/Recreation/Radio/Shortwave_and_DX_Listening

www.swling.com

www.numbers-stations.com

www.radioworld.com/columns-and-views/what-is-replacing-shortwave

www.shortwavearchive.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MW_DX

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortwave_radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_frequency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortwave_bands


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

www.hamradiosecrets.com/listen-to-ham-radio-online.html

www.globaltuners.com

www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php?topic=170897.0

www.theradiojudge.com/roundups/best-shortwave-radio/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_frequency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longwave

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_low_frequency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Shortwave_radio_stations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale


----------



## Chet (Feb 1, 2021)

My receiver is a Korean War era military unit with vacuum tubes tuning 5 to 18 Mhz in 4 bands. I got it as Army surplus in the '70s with no power supply, but I got the manual and built one. It seems there used to be a lot more stations before but my antenna isn't what I once had when I moved. I guess the world wide web has taken the place of communicating with far away places. Is it worth buying a modern receiver I'm wondering.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 1, 2021)

I still have my old HF receiver, but it hasn't been turned on for at least 10 years. It is still connected to an antenna in my attic via an impedance matching device. I used to listen to English News broadcasts from Europe. They saw things a lot different than we did, and they still do.

Back in the 1960's when I took the radio to sea with me, I listened to BBC and enjoyed their entertainment. There was something quite charming about a cowboy story being told by someone with a strong British accent. This was all back in the days before satellites and the internet. Sailors today have it easy, but they will never know what it is like to understand long haul HF transmission with all its various interesting skywave issues.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

My shortwave receivers are:

1. Sony ICF-2010 with the add-on external powered antenna.  This still a highly regarded portable receiver.  I upgraded the filters with a kit that was available from a third party vendor back in the 1980s.  This involved taking the receiver apart, unsoldering the original filters, and installing the new ones that were sharper for better adjacent frequency rejection and a CW filter.

2. Icom IRC-20 handheld SW receiver.  The Icom is a decent handheld, but no match for the Sony.

Back when I was growing up, I was a registered SWL with Popular Electronics and had a QSL card that I would send to stations I heard so they would send me their card in return.  I had a wall full of SW QSL cards from all over the world.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I still have my old HF receiver, but it hasn't been turned on for at least 10 years. It is still connected to an antenna in my attic via an impedance matching device. I used to listen to English News broadcasts from Europe. They saw things a lot different than we did, and they still do.
> 
> Back in the 1960's when I took the radio to sea with me, I listened to BBC and enjoyed their entertainment. There was something quite charming about a cowboy story being told by someone with a strong British accent. This was all back in the days before satellites and the internet. Sailors today have it easy, but they will never know what it is like to understand long haul HF transmission with all its various interesting skywave issues.


The BBC was very highly regarded for their even-handed news reporting.  I used to listen to the BBC a lot back when.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chet said:


> My receiver is a Korean War era military unit with vacuum tubes tuning 5 to 18 Mhz in 4 bands. I got it as Army surplus in the '70s with no power supply, but I got the manual and built one. It seems there used to be a lot more stations before but my antenna isn't what I once had when I moved. I guess the world wide web has taken the place of communicating with far away places. Is it worth buying a modern receiver I'm wondering.





Pecos said:


> I still have my old HF receiver, but it hasn't been turned on for at least 10 years. It is still connected to an antenna in my attic via an impedance matching device. I used to listen to English News broadcasts from Europe. They saw things a lot different than we did, and they still do.
> 
> Back in the 1960's when I took the radio to sea with me, I listened to BBC and enjoyed their entertainment. There was something quite charming about a cowboy story being told by someone with a strong British accent. This was all back in the days before satellites and the internet. Sailors today have it easy, but they will never know what it is like to understand long haul HF transmission with all its various interesting skywave issues.





tbeltrans said:


> My shortwave receivers are:
> 
> 1. Sony ICF-2010 with the add-on external powered antenna.  This still a highly regarded portable receiver.  I upgraded the filters with a kit that was available from a third party vendor back in the 1980s.  This involved taking the receiver apart, unsoldering the original filters, and installing the new ones that were sharper for better adjacent frequency rejection and a CW filter.
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!! And here I thought my favorite hobby was niche. Thanks guys you Radioheads made me feel normal again. I have more stuff to post. My very first receiver was a low band Harran Labs receiver in a brown bakelite case. Next were Lafayette receivers and Radio shack stuff. Tony you know your stuff. After spending enough cash to buy two houses over the span of 5 decades my best purchases as of late are the highly affordable SDR's.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chet said:


> My receiver is a Korean War era military unit with vacuum tubes tuning 5 to 18 Mhz in 4 bands. I got it as Army surplus in the '70s with no power supply, but I got the manual and built one. It seems there used to be a lot more stations before but my antenna isn't what I once had when I moved. I guess the world wide web has taken the place of communicating with far away places. Is it worth buying a modern receiver I'm wondering.



Chet it is well worth it. SDR has breathed new life into all aspects of the hobby. If you don't want to go SDR the latest box radios have drastically dropped in price while the vintage stuff is becoming quite expensive especially on Fleabay. I am working on my own personal project to upgrade my RTL and Nooelect dongles to Airspy and SDRPlay with some HP all in one desktops and monitor MW to 600 MHz. What are you looking to monitor? Since we have all come out of the closet we can help each other. I'd be great to start a subforum.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> WOW!!!!! And here I thought my favorite hobby was niche. Thanks guys you Radioheads made me feel normal again. I have more stuff to post. My very first receiver was a low band Harran Labs receiver in a brown bakelite case. Next were Lafayette receivers and Radio shack stuff. Tony you know your stuff. After spending enough cash to buy two houses over the span of 5 decades my best purchases as of late are the highly affordable SDR's.


Technology advances will do that.  Back around 1980-1, I went to a 16 month evening votech class in computer programming.  This was mainframe stuff with Hollerith cards.  Fortunately, I realized before it was too late that I needed a degree and spent several years again in night school correcting that problem.

While in the votech school, I worked as an electronic tech during the day.  When I went through electronics school in the mid-1970s, it was all analog, in fact just moving over to solid state.  I wanted to learn about digital electronics so I built my own Z-80 based computer from scratch (i.e. made my own PC board, soldered on the components after laying out the data and address lines, etc.

I took that computer to school one night and the instructor spent the first 20 minutes or so of class time telling the class how stupid I was for wasting my time with microprocessors because there would never be a future in it.  Good thing he was wrong, because I got into the right stuff at the right time and had a great career in engineering.  Also good thing he was wrong because we have all this cool microprocessor-based technology today.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Chet it is well worth it. SDR has breathed new life into all aspects of the hobby. If you don't want to go SDR the latest box radios have drastically dropped in price while the vintage stuff is becoming quite expensive especially on Fleabay. I am working on my own personal project to upgrade my RTL and Nooelect dongles to Airspy and SDRPlay with some HP all in one desktops and monitor MW to 600 MHz. What are you looking to monitor? Since we have all come out of the closet we can help each other. I'd be great to start a subforum.


FastTrax, it seems you are really on top of the current technology.  I am not really involved in SWL anymore and I let my ham license lapse years ago.  In retirement, my interests are in my music interests - fingerstyle guitar and piano.  I would be interested in reading such a sub-forum and occasionally posting if I can help out here and there.

My last (most recent) involvement in electronics outside of work was designing and building guitar pedals, and modifying existing pedals for better performance.  My eyes are not good enough to do that kind of detail work anymore so I gave that up, sold my scope and switched to other interests.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> The BBC was very highly regarded for their even-handed news reporting.  I used to listen to the BBC a lot back when.
> 
> Tony


We, or I should say, I, listen to BBC on a regular basis through CBC Radio.

BBC programs come on after midnight, and on those nights where I may be up and around, there's BBC to keep me company.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 1, 2021)

Mine is a British Made Lowe HF-150 that I picked up in the late 1980's when my other one died from being Ancient.
It is nice and compact, easy to tune and quite stable. It would have been nice to have had it back in the 1960's.

I was often amazed that the BBC Signals could be picked up in the South Atlantic and along the East Coast of South Africa. They must have had some highly directional transmitting antennas. I always thought that the British knew a bit more about propagation and electronics than we did. Their proficiency during the Battle of Britain during WWII pretty much proves that.

So how did the United States wind up building and maintaining the WWV Time Code System that we all relied on so much?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Mine is a British Made Lowe HF-150 that I picked up in the late 1980's when my other one died from being Ancient.
> It is nice and compact, easy to tune and quite stable. It would have been nice to have had it back in the 1960's.
> 
> I was often amazed that the BBC Signals could be picked up in the South Atlantic and along the East Coast of South Africa. They must have had some highly directional transmitting antennas. I always thought that the British knew a bit more about propagation and electronics than we did. Their proficiency during the Battle of Britain during WWII pretty much proves that.
> ...


Yes! Ft. Collins Colorado and Hilo Hawaii.   

By the way, that Lowe HF-150 is a very desirable receiver.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We, or I should say, I, listen to BBC on a regular basis through CBC Radio.
> 
> BBC programs come on after midnight, and on those nights where I may be up and around, there's BBC to keep me company.


I listen to CBC radio when I can get it.  I have not listened to the BBC in some years now, but do catch their program on public television if I am up and around at that time.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I listen to CBC radio when I can get it.  I have not listened to the BBC in some years now, but do catch their program on public television if I am up and around at that time.
> 
> Tony


Do you pick up CBC on shortwave, Tony?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do you pick up CBC on shortwave, Tony?


Yes.  It is relatively easy to find even in poor sunspot cycles.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> FastTrax, it seems you are really on top of the current technology.  I am not really involved in SWL anymore and I let my ham license lapse years ago.  In retirement, my interests are in my music interests - fingerstyle guitar and piano.  I would be interested in reading such a sub-forum and occasionally posting if I can help out here and there.
> 
> My last (most recent) involvement in electronics outside of work was designing and building guitar pedals, and modifying existing pedals for better performance.  My eyes are not good enough to do that kind of detail work anymore so I gave that up, sold my scope and switched to other interests.
> 
> Tony



You have an excellent resume tbeltrans. Like many Ventures wannabees I wanted to play a red Fender Strat with the required wannabee tremolo bar "or no sale" running a Fender piggyback amp with the longest white coiled cord in the history of music in the worst way. Sometimes more then chicks, muscle cars and beer. So what does mom do? She buys me some kind of acoustic guitar with no tremolo bar, no pickups oh lets just say it had zero electronics and to make matters even more embarrassing she got a small 24" by 24" amplifier for a guitar that had zero electronics. I tried to make a tremolo bar but that was a dismal failure and only because all of my guitar stumbling electric guitar wannabee friends are either pushing up daisies, esteemed guest of the state or are in Witsec so I'm good to go with my failed DIY tremolo failure. All of my guitar stumbling wannabee friends never figured out why I never invited them over to my house anymore. I finally convinced my dad to buy me a Hagstrom guitar because it had all of those cool looking switches on it. I bought the Heathkit piggyback amp (If anybody remembers that) and just acted like I was playing. When I used to go to concerts and watch in awe how Santana, Hendrix, Gilmour, Townshend, Knopfler and Malmsteen played I wanted to get a hand transplant. You all can wake up now, I'm finished. lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Mine is a British Made Lowe HF-150 that I picked up in the late 1980's when my other one died from being Ancient.
> It is nice and compact, easy to tune and quite stable. It would have been nice to have had it back in the 1960's.
> 
> I was often amazed that the BBC Signals could be picked up in the South Atlantic and along the East Coast of South Africa. They must have had some highly directional transmitting antennas. I always thought that the British knew a bit more about propagation and electronics than we did. Their proficiency during the Battle of Britain during WWII pretty much proves that.
> ...



It's been rumored that NIST is contemplating on phasing it out because of the success of GPS. WWV is one of the best indicators for propagation for me for hf, I use Snotel for VHF low band. I remember Radio Shack made a Timecube radio that picked up all the 5 frequencies. It hade a white panel thingy that you pushed down and you could actually hear the audio.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

www.rtl.sdr.com

www.nooelec.com/

www.airspy.com

www.sdrplay.com

www.qsl.net/z33t/sdr_eng.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_broadcasting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AM_broadcasting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_communications_receivers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_shortwave_radio_broadcasters


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2021)

We had a short-wave radio when we lived in Turkey.  I really enjoyed listening to the English-language broadcasts from all over the world and especially to the "pirate stations" that played all the newest music.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

jujube said:


> We had a short-wave radio when we lived in Turkey.  I really enjoyed listening to the English-language broadcasts from all over the world and especially to the "pirate stations" that played all the newest music.



There was a movie based on a true story about a famous Pirate Radio station. Have you ever visited Radio Marti in marathon?


----------



## Pecos (Feb 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> It's been rumored that NIST is contemplating on phasing it out because of the success of GPS. WWV is one of the best indicators for propagation for me for hf, I use Snotel for VHF low band. I remember Radio Shack made a Timecube radio that picked up all the 5 frequencies. It hade a white panel thingy that you pushed down and you could actually hear the audio.


I am very leery of the rush to completely abandon the old systems and techniques every time a new technology arrives. Satellite communications are vulnerable to jamming. 10,000 ham radio operators are not. I will grant that modern modulation modes have a lot of processing gain and can be very resistant to intrusion. But count me among those who want to keep proven backup systems.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

CW seems to have been all but phased out, yet if nothing else can get through, CW is the fallback position.  I think we become too dependent on technology that isn't really failsafe but works quite well under conditions suitable for it.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Regarding the Sony ICF-2010...



https://radiojayallen.com/sony-icf-2010-an-all-time-classic/

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I am very leery of the rush to completely abandon the old systems and techniques every time a new technology arrives. Satellite communications are vulnerable to jamming. 10,000 ham radio operators are not. I will grant that modern modulation modes have a lot of processing gain and can be very resistant to intrusion. But count me among those who want to keep proven backup systems.



I agree. I am an ARC DAT volunteer and just can't believe the American Red Cross HQ in Washington failed miserably in maintaining it's nationwide dedicated low band analog disaster response radio system on 47.42 MHz. Many branches in  Florida have migrated to county public safety trunked systems which are pretty much P25 TDMA and FDMA exclusively. FLDOT reversed course and built a statewide low band  network. Only thing is the road supervisors rarely use it and reverted back to using cellphones. Unfortunately unlike the existing analog protocol with digital protocols it's all or nothing. that's why VHF aviation will remain analog AM except certain digital modes like ACARS. UHF aviation too except for certain NATO military digital modes and the long outdated 6 frequency Have-Quick platform which was defeated using six scanners. What's really embarrassing is the cadre of South American pirates who have hacked the DOD UHF/UFO Satellite system and ignore the node controllers when they warn them off.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

Regarding the Icom IC-R20...



https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/IC-R20

https://www.javiation.co.uk/ic-r20.html

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> CW seems to have been all but phased out, yet if nothing else can get through, CW is the fallback position.  I think we become too dependent on technology that isn't really failsafe but works quite well under conditions suitable for it.
> 
> Tony



I tried learning CW. Just couldn't get it to work for me. I decode CW and RTTY on WEBSDR with their own software programs.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 1, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Regarding the Icom IC-R20...
> 
> View attachment 147524
> 
> ...



You have some serious toys Tony. I always wanted the AOR8200MKIII but I settled for the Uniden BR330T. Way too technical.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I tried learning CW. Just couldn't get it to work for me. I decode CW and RTTY on WEBSDR with their own software programs.


When I had my ham license, my interest was in QRP (low power operation) using rigs that I built.  My primary mode of operation was CW.  I was more interested in building stuff than in chatting on the air.  We called those who bought ready-made equipment "appliance operators", but that was when rigs were simple enough to build at home.  A kit, such as a Heathkit, was not considered appliance operation because the person built it.  I can't imagine building an SSB rig from scratch, so Heathkit to the rescue.   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> You have some serious toys Tony. I always wanted the AOR8200MKIII but I settled for the Uniden BR330T. Way too technical.


I have had these two SW receivers for quite some time.  I got the Sony back in the mid-80s and the Icom sometime in the early 1990s.  No new equipment since then.

Tony


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

You've awakened old memories, oh Furryone! I was living in Cyprus during my teenage years and spent a lot of time twindling with a short wave radio. My father was a 'Radio Ham'   and set up his equipment in the airing cupboard. That of course, was Morse Code stuff but he got very excited when he made contact with someone in some remote location. It inspired me to get interested in listening to the radio.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

Amazing what I started...but Shortwave is still out there and it’s still a thrill listening to a crackly signal from thousands of miles away.....I won’t listen to crystal clear World Radio Network on the web even though most of what I’ve listened to down the years is still there.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Amazing what I started...but Shortwave is still out there and it’s still a thrill listening to a crackly signal from thousands of miles away.....I won’t listen to crystal clear World Radio Network on the web even though most of what I’ve listened to down the years is still there.



Yessir Mr. Furball you most surely did. So now do you wish to keep the existing thread going or do you want to sponsor a separate thread dedicated to to all things radio? Obviously you have 100% backing here. I'm sure oldman with his aviation communications knowledge will be an asset. Probably a whole host of other "still in the radio closet" SF members here will jump in also. I just jumped in here to post an unsolved crime case for Auntie M's thread which became quite successful and just wanted to dovetail this proposition for giggles and grins. I am going to pick up my new Flightradar yellow VHF/Aviation stick and an HP laptop to monitor KMCO and run the Broadcastify KMCO tower,  approach and departure or LiveATC KMCO Tower East/West live stream for realism. TTFN.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 2, 2021)

My dad had a short wave radio. What amazed me was some signal came in so clear and strong, and it was from Europe. But the guy in the next town was all faded out. I wanted to get into armature radio, but you needed to use Morse code. I'm dyslexia.  Ain't no way for me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Yessir Mr. Furball you most surely did. So now do you wish to keep the existing thread going or do you want to sponsor a separate thread dedicated to to all things radio? Obviously you have 100% backing here. I'm sure oldman with his aviation communications knowledge will be an asset. Probably a whole host of other "still in the radio closet" SF members here will jump in also. I just jumped in here to post an unsolved crime case for Auntie M's thread which became quite successful and just wanted to dovetail this proposition for giggles and grins. I am going to pick up my new Flightradar yellow VHF/Aviation stick and an HP laptop to monitor KMCO and run the Broadcastify KMCO tower,  approach and departure or LiveATC KMCO Tower East/West live stream for realism. TTFN.


All things radio suits me...Won’t understand the technical stuff but great.
i am listening to Nostagie Extra(a Dutch station) playing sixties and seventies music as i type this,
Admittedly on the worldwideweb-i like being able to listen to domestic foreign stations.
I used to be an avid listener of AFRTS for the American sport back in the day.Now i can watch those sports thanks to multi channel TV.
Mr.Furball....like that...
just keep it going here..


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My dad had a short wave radio. What amazed me was some signal came in so clear and strong, and it was from Europe. But the guy in the next town was all faded out. I wanted to get into armature radio, but you needed to use Morse code. I'm dyslexia.  Ain't no way for me.



I was always amazed that Radio Australia sounded as if they were broadcasting from the next street.
I think they still have a limited shortwave service but their news jingle hasn’t changed since i was a kid.
ABC Australia are the one broadcaster i do use the web extensively  for...lots of sport for me!


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> I was an avid SW listener and still have an SW radio where stations still broadcast.Amazingly.
> And I came across this.....
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is now open for discussion of all things radio.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> This thread is now open for discussion of all things radio.



Good morning or evening depending on UTC or GMT and seeing that you are in Wales it would be GMT, I think. I see you are into Shortwave Broadcast radio so as a starter I'll focus on the most popular aspect of the communications industry. I cut my teeth on it starting with www.radioreference.com which is a massive compilation website of every aspect of the global communications infrastructure. It contains a myriad of subforums a number of which cover shortwave. I'll start adding content starting tomorrow. If you or you other Radioheads have a specific request feel free to get with me. However I am also here to learn a whole lot that I don't know and broaden my horizons on all things radio. Speaking of has anybody heard from oldman? His up close and personal knowledge of the aviation industries communications network would be invaluable to say the least. Now it's off to bed with me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Good morning or evening depending on UTC or GMT and seeing that you are in Wales it would be GMT, I think. I see you are into Shortwave Broadcast radio so as a starter I'll focus on the most popular aspect of the communications industry. I cut my teeth on it starting with www.radioreference.com which is a massive compilation website of every aspect of the global communications infrastructure. It contains a myriad of subforums a number of which cover shortwave. I'll start adding content starting tomorrow. If you or you other Radioheads have a specific request feel free to get with me. However I am also here to learn a whole lot that I don't know and broaden my horizons on all things radio. Speaking of has anybody heard from oldman? His up close and personal knowledge of the aviation industries communications network would be invaluable to say the least. Now it's off to bed with me.


Yes..GMT or UTC until March.Then +1.SW radio gave me an encyclopaedic knowledge of time zones


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 2, 2021)

This is a favourite topic of mine
still a Radio Caroline listener.Sadly not on DAB radio in my area but great to have a radio station not dedicated to Top 40.
And love their monthly broadcasts from the ship...




for the technically minded

http://www.rossrevenge.co.uk/tx/txroom.htm

http://www.radiocaroline.co.uk/#home.html
North American Streams available


http://www.radiomiamigo.international/english/news.html
the station that started this thread

The Voice of America puts in a good signal on 6080khz in Europe in the mornings


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 3, 2021)

www.wtfda.org

www.hfunderground.com

www.dswci.org

www.win10gadgets.com

www.time.is/UTC

www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/personal.html

www.dit-dit-dit.com/simon-s-world-map

www.w3wvg.com

www.freeradiocafe.com

www.dxcentralonline.com

https://iu2meh.blogspot.com


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 4, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I still have my old HF receiver, but it hasn't been turned on for at least 10 years. It is still connected to an antenna in my attic via an impedance matching device. I used to listen to English News broadcasts from Europe. They saw things a lot different than we did, and they still do.
> 
> Back in the 1960's when I took the radio to sea with me, I listened to BBC and enjoyed their entertainment. There was something quite charming about a cowboy story being told by someone with a strong British accent. This was all back in the days before satellites and the internet. Sailors today have it easy, but they will never know what it is like to understand long haul HF transmission with all its various interesting skywave issues.


I used a S/W (it had been left behind in the house that we had rented) on two occasions...the first was when living in Germany in the 1960s and I loved listening to BBC. I would also play with the radio and found myself listening to a German broadcast. Right at that moment, a soldier, friend of my husband who used to check on me when my husband was away on schemes, knocked at my door and when he heard what I had on, ran to it right after ordering me to go underneath the coffee table and not listen. Then he told me never to do that again. I was scared out of my nut! I was in Germany during the Berlin crisis and the Canadian Military took it very seriously. I took a course in German before I left Canada but couldn't really make out much...too much static. The other occasion was when my husband was sent to Ellesmere Island (I was left behind) and we chatted once a week. One of my neighbours had a S/ in house.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2021)

This tread caught my interest, and reminded me that I had/have a small SW radio and antennae in my trusty old 1997 Dodge Dakota.  I've had it under the rear seat for 23+ years, and bought it in case I had car troubles on the road....this was well before cell phones became the norm.  I went down in the garage this morning, and lifted the rear seat, and it's still there.  I plugged it in, and it seems to still work....amazing.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This tread caught my interest, and reminded me that I had/have a small SW radio and antennae in my trusty old 1997 Dodge Dakota.  I've had it under the rear seat for 23+ years, and bought it in case I had car troubles on the road....this was well before cell phones became the norm.  I went down in the garage this morning, and lifted the rear seat, and it's still there.  I plugged it in, and it seems to still work....amazing.



Glad the thread caught your eye Don M. What type of radio do you have?


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2021)

www.cwops.org

www.mtechnologies.com/pubs/cw.htm

www.arrl.org/cw-mode

www.w8ji.com/cw_bandwidth_described.htm

www.facebook.com/groups/2034719860098040

www.twitter.com/licwclub

www.instagram.com/w2lcw/?hl=en

www.longislandcwclub.org

www.learnmorsecode.com

www.morsecode.world/

www.dxzone.com/catalog/Operating_Modes/Morse_code/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morse_code

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_wave

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Morse


----------



## Don M. (Feb 5, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Glad the thread caught your eye Don M. What type of radio do you have?



It's a GE portable, Model 3-5900.   I just looked and there is one for sale on EBAY...probably about what I paid for it well over 2 decades ago.,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-General...516726?hash=item4473610eb6:g:OmkAAOSw6zNf~Kkh


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Feb 6, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>


Thanks for posting, that was very interesting.
. 
I would imagine that maintenance cost of that antenna structure would have become formidably high at some point and I would shudder to think about how well it would deal with high winds.

Phasing all those individual active element to form a cohesive beam would be formidable, especially for a high power transmitting antenna.

The ground plane for something like this would have to be extensive with radials going out great distances and soil conditions might create a large battery effect.

Quite certainly, that signal would have disrupted Soviet systems just as much as they did ours. The waterfall display suggests lots of harmonic and intermodulation distortion products. So I don't understand what advantage they thought they would gain. Over the horizon radars in the HF range would be highly inaccurate given the dependence on skywave.

My guess is that some Russian contractor sold their government a bill of goods here. The overall payoff does not seem that it would be very high. 

(LOL, not like we don't get sold overpriced useless stuff.)


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>





Pecos said:


> Thanks for posting, that was very interesting.
> .
> I would imagine that maintenance cost of that antenna structure would have become formidably high at some point and I would shudder to think about how well it would deal with high winds.
> 
> ...



Oh yes the infamous Duga-3. Every hf Amateur radio operator felt it's sting


----------



## bowmore (Feb 6, 2021)

All these discussions take me back. I have had a ham radio license since 1953. I built lots of Heathkits and really enjoyed it. My final station boasted a 4 element 3 band beam antenna, and I had built a 2 KW linear amp to go with it.
I was also active in mobile radio in my car.
Fast foward about 50 years and everything is microminiature.  I still have my 1974 aeronautical transceiver and my 2018 one that is 1/4 the size and has much more capability.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

bowmore said:


> All these discussions take me back. I have had a ham radio license since 1953. I built lots of Heathkits and really enjoyed it. My final station boasted a 4 element 3 band beam antenna, and I had built a 2 KW linear amp to go with it.
> I was also active in mobile radio in my car.
> Fast foward about 50 years and everything is microminiature.  I still have my 1974 aeronautical transceiver and my 2018 one that is 1/4 the size and has much more capability.



Long time no hear. What brand and model was the 1974 aeronautical radio? Speaking of microminiature you can't get any smaller then an SDR stick and Raspberry Pi. Take care.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 6, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Long time no hear. What brand and model was the 1974 aeronautical radio? Speaking of microminiature you can't get any smaller then an SDR stick and Raspberry Pi. Take care.


Terra TPX720. I still use it to hear the planes flying by our home. We are 1/2 mile from a small airport.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks bowmore. That is one robust looking portable. Not even one available on Fleabay.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 6, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Thanks bowmore. That is one robust looking portable. Not even one available on Fleabay.
> 
> View attachment 148413


I bought my new SP200 on eBay. It is the one in my flight bag I also bought a scanner on eBay. When I went on a tiip on AMTRAK I programmed in the various frequencies they used so I could listen in.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 6, 2021)

The Russian Woodpecker a/k/a The Steelyard a/k/a Duga 1 and 2 OTHB-R











www.interestingengineering.com/the-russian-woodpecker-the-soviet-signal-that-could-be-heard-on-the-radio

www.qsl.net/n1irz/woodpeck.html

www.englishrussia.com/2008/04/28/duga-the-steel-giant-near-chernobyl/

www.arrl.org/news/surfin-remembering-the-woodpecker

www.hfunderground.com/wiki/index.php/Duga_Radar_(Russian_Woodpecker)

www.cnn.com/travel/article/duga-radar-chernobyl-ukraine/index.html

www.messynessychic.com/2017/01/11/dont-trust-that-giant-abandoned-listening-device-in-chernobyl/

www.planetanalog.com/a-nightmare-for-ham-radio-operators-the-russian-woodpecker/#

www.totallylost.eu/space/duga-radar/

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Duga_radar

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Russian_Woodpecker

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duga_radar


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning Furry one. The one thing about the Russians is their ability to construct highly technical projects in a massive way. Many experts in the field have stated that their biggest problem is their quality control.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 7, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Regarding the Sony ICF-2010...
> 
> View attachment 147523
> 
> ...



*My dad had one similar to that. It was a multiband radio. Wish I still had it, *


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/spectrum.html

www.antennasearch.com

www.scannerfrequencies.com


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2021)

www.stargazing.net/david/FT8/FT8Part1V22.pdf

www.medium.com/dev-genius/ft8-digital-radio-protocol-how-does-it-work-745bceae11f0

www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/FT8

www.hackaday.com/2018/11/02/ft8-saving-ham-radio-or-killing-it/

www.onallbands.com/ft8-what-is-it-and-how-can-i-get-started/

www.flexradio.com/insider/articles/ft8-tipping-point-for-ham-radio/

www.arrl.org/news/ft8-mode-is-latest-bright-shiny-object-in-amateur-radio-digital-world

https://physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/k1jt/wsjtx.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WSJT_(amateur_radio_software)


----------



## Chet (Feb 8, 2021)

Got a strong signal from Romania at 4:30 PM at around 7.34 Mhz. today. Topic was about their dealing with covid.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2021)

Chet said:


> Got a strong signal from Romania at 4:30 PM at around 7.34 Mhz. today. Topic was about their dealing with covid.



What's your setup?


----------



## Chet (Feb 9, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> What's your setup?



https://antiqueradio.org/angrr-5.htm

I have the top portion which is the R-174/URR receiver. The bottom portion is the power supply which I don't have but I replaced it with a homemade version. Antenna is just about 6 feet of wire.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 9, 2021)

Here in Europe last evening found the following good signals around 1930 GMT
Voice of Iran 6040 khz
Voice of Turkey. 6050 khz
China Radio International 7295 khz and 7415 khz
A good Englixh signal on 9395khz..Web SDR suggested Radio Miami International.Religious broadcast being relayed.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 10, 2021)

Chet that boat anchor looks like you got it from here.







www.fairradio.com/our-products/

https://egumball.vids.io/videos/7c9...ics-store-in-lima-oh-fair-radio-sales-company







www.skycraftsurplus.com

www.facebook.com/SkycraftSurplus/


----------



## Chet (Feb 10, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Chet that boat anchor looks like you got it from here.
> View attachment 149009
> 
> View attachment 149016
> ...


I got my "boat anchor" in the mid '70s. It sat in a pile on the floor with other miscellaneous stuff. I could spend a lot of time in those establishments you mention. It would be a trip back in time.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 10, 2021)

Some jingles from a station I loved .....


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2021)

www.numbers-stations.com/military/russia/the-buzzer/

www.rbth.com/politics_and_society/2017/02/17/cold-war-archive-how-the-ussr-and-us-battled-each-other-with-radio-waves_704218

www.thebarentsobserver.com/en/security/2020/11/russia-exercises-long-range-strategic-radio-jamming-kola

www.defence24.com/electronic-warfare-russian-response-to-the-natos-advantage-analysis

www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/russia-winning-electronic-warfare-fight-against-ukraine-united-states-ncna1091101

www.antentop.org/008/files/jamm008.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_in_the_Soviet_Union#Radio_jamming

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_jamming#Cold_War_era


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 14, 2021)

https://nevadaradio.co.uk/product/aor-ar-7400/

www.groups.io/g/AR-7400

www.transmission1.net/viewtopic.php?t=57256

www.vicradiozone.com/2019/09/08/aor-ar7400-air-band-receiver-prototype/

www.universal-radio.com/catalog/scanners/1740.html

https://forums.radioreference.com/threads/new-aor-ar7400.394046/

www.w2lie.net/apps/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?16580


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

When I was a kid, I had an AM/FM transistor radio that my dad gave me for helping build the addition on our house (within the limits of what a kid can do).  I stretched a coil in the radio enough to cover the air band just above the FM band.  Some of the other kids in the neighborhood and I used to go down to Van Nuys airport and listen to the planes coming and going.  I could also get traffic from LAX, but at Van Nuys we could watch the planes with binoculars.

I think this thread may inspire me to drag out my Sony 2010 one of these days.   

Tony


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't know anything about shortwave radios and the hobby. But, tomorrow I will be the owner of a Tecsun R9700DX Shortwave Radio ($54.90 plus Free Shipping).  I am intrigued about this older technology (I am a bit burned out with digital) so I decided the best way to explore this new hobby is to start off with a good beginners unit. I also purchased a retractable antenna since I will be using the radio in my second floor office. So, I may a few questions in the coming weeks. Any help and advice will be greatly appreciated. 
​


----------



## Llynn (Feb 14, 2021)

I've had my ham license since 1959 and was a SWL for four years prior to that. My first general coverage receiver was a Hallicrafters S-53A which also became the receiver of my first ham station. I still own that radio and it still works.

The late 1950's and early 1960's were the peak of the Cold War and listening to short wave back then was an exciting thing to do. I spent many of the wee hours of the night trying to winkle out ghostly signals and figure out from what part of the globe they were originating.

I am still a moderately active ham with an up to date transceiver and antennas. All CW, nearly all on 30 meters. Occasionally I sweep the HF bands for broadcasts.

73 to all.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

Llynn said:


> I've had my ham license since 1959 and was a SWL for four years prior to that. My first general coverage receiver was a Hallicrafters S-53A which also became the receiver of my first ham station. I still own that radio and it still works.
> 
> The late 1950's and early 1960's were the peak of the Cold War and listening to short wave back then was an exciting thing to do. I spent many of the wee hours of the night trying to winkle out ghostly signals and figure out from what part of the globe they were originating.
> 
> ...


Llynn, what is your call sign?  

Mine was WB0IMI, but I let it lapse when we moved into our condo and other things crowded out my interest in radio overall, such as finishing my degree at night, caring for my wife with her then frequent hospital trips, etc.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I don't know anything about shortwave radios and the hobby. But, tomorrow I will be the owner of a Tecsun R9700DX Shortwave Radio ($54.90 plus Free Shipping).  I am intrigued about this older technology (I am a bit burned out with digital) so I decided the best way to explore this new hobby is to start off with a good beginners unit. I also purchased a retractable antenna since I will be using the radio in my second floor office. So, I may a few questions in the coming weeks. Any help and advice will be greatly appreciated.
> ​



And a hearty welcome to Senior Forums. The R-9700DX is an excellent starter receiver. There are a good number from novice to knowledgeable radio-heads here so if you feel the need just ask away as the only stupid question is the one not asked. Take care.

www.eham.net/reviews/view-product?id=11543


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you FastTrax and thanks for the link. Time to do my homework!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Thank you FastTrax and thanks for the link. Time to do my homework!



The pleasure is all mine. You have lots of radioheads here that will be more than happy to assist you in whatever you aspire to monitor from DC to Daylight. As for me I am seriously pondering going SDR. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Feb 18, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


>



Looks like Monarch Putin had the studio staff poisoned.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 18, 2021)

I stated to explore the airwaves with my new shortwave radio and tonight I got a hit - WTWW broadcasting from Lebanon TN (5.83 MHz - 834 miles away). Tonight is oldies night.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 18, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I stated to explore the airwaves with my new shortwave radio and tonight I got a hit - WTWW broadcasting from Lebanon TN (5.83 MHz - 834 miles away). Tonight is oldies night.
> 
> View attachment 150615



I am transitioning to SDR and on-line streaming. After reading your post I fired up one of my laptops and I am listening to wtww.us/pages/listen-live/tx1.php on my PC. Usually I listen to AM and FM broadcast radio stations via www.radio-locator.com

BTW: Are you using the antenna that came with the radio?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I am transitioning to SDR and on-line streaming. After reading your post I fired up one of my laptops and I am listening to wtww.us/pages/listen-live/tx1.php on my PC. Usually I listen to AM and FM broadcast radio stations via www.radio-locator.com
> 
> BTW: Are you using the antenna that came with the radio? Also - thanks for the radio locator link


Yes - it seemed to improve the reception a little bit.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 19, 2021)

www.arrl.org/6-meter-firsts

www.hamradiosecrets.com/6-meter-ham-band-activity.html

www.eham.net/article/933

www.qsl.net/n4emp/6_Meters.pdf

www.qsl.net/n1irz/sixmeter.html

www.n2ckh.com/6m_why.htm


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Feb 23, 2021)

NIST: WWV WWVH  WWVB Time Stations











www.nist.gov/time-distribution/radio-station-wwv/manufacturers-time-and-frequency-receivers

www.nist.gov/time-distribution/radio-station-wwv

www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv/wwv-and-wwvh-digital-time-code-and-broadcast

www.nist.gov/time-distribution/radio-station-wwvb

www.nist.gov/system/files/documents/2017/04/28/SP-432-NIST-Time-and-Frequency-Services-2012-02-13.pdf

www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/GOVPUB-C13-a169052666de5416bf858e5366809ee7/pdf/GOVPUB-C13-a169052666de5416bf858e5366809ee7.pdf

https://law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/15/200.107

www.reporterherald.com/2019/09/22/radio-station-wwv-to-celebrate-100-years/

www.radioworld.com/global/why-wwv-and-wwvh-still-matter

www.weather.gov/marine/wwv

www.smeter.net/stations/hf-time-frequency.php

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Institute_of_Standards_and_Technology

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWV_(radio_station)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWVH

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWVB

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_clock


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 23, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> NIST: WWV WWVH  WWVB Time Stations
> 
> View attachment 151545
> 
> ...


Time signals have always fascinated me.Not that I knowingly heard one.
i have two ration controlled clocks and find it fascinating they are receiving signals from, I believe ,the north of England and are supposedly entirely accurate.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 25, 2021)

Good Lord.......I WANT THIS, THIS IS WHAT I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 25, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Time signals have always fascinated me.Not that I knowingly heard one.
> i have two ration controlled clocks and find it fascinating they are receiving signals from, I believe ,the north of England and are supposedly entirely accurate.



Here ya go ole furry one.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 25, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Here ya go ole furry one.


Thanks...and i just noticed spell checker sold me a dummy!What is a ration controlled clock..?


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 26, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Thanks...and i just noticed spell checker sold me a dummy!What is a ration controlled clock..?



It's not just you fb as a so called progressive society we are so dependent on our electronic social lifeline that our enemy doesn't need one bomb to eradicate us from Planet Earth. All they need do is light off an EMP device and we'll kill ourselves in complete and utter despair.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 27, 2021)

Digital Radio Mondiale











www.drm.org

www.facebook.com/groups/108126332541150/

www.twitter.com/drmdigitalradio

www.rtl-sdr.com/tag/digital-radio-mondiale/

www.rtl-sdr.com/tutorial-drm-radio-using-rtl-sdr/

www.swling.com/blog/tag/digital-radio-mondiale/

www.hfcc.org/drm/

www.electronics-notes.com/articles/audio-video/broadcast-audio/what-is-drm-digital-radio-mondiale.php

www.radioworld.com/global/drm-advanced-radio-for-all

www.soundcloud.com/digital-radio-mondiale

www.researchgate.net/publication/271704072_Digital_Radio_Mondiale_The_Global_Digital_Radio

www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale_(DRM)

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/DRM

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Radio_Mondiale


----------



## Furryanimal (May 3, 2021)

From zJune 2020


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2021)

*Back in the 80s my dad had a multiband SW radio, included police and international stations. He must have gotten rid of it when he moved to his apartment, as I looked for it to take after he died, and never found it.   This thread got me thinking of it, and I would kind of like to look for one now.*


----------



## Furryanimal (May 3, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (May 4, 2021)

time signals carried more than just the time. there was weather/sea state reports and blank space to listen for emergency signals.  my swl was with navy gear and since at sea commercial radio signals are hard to come by so I listened to VOA southeast asia broadcasts...urr/r1051


----------



## 911 (May 5, 2021)

Back in the '70's, I played around with my CB and then moved onto SW. I had bought one from Radio Shack that had LSB and USB. I always tried to listen to the Coast Guard and the boats at sea. I had a great antenna setup with a power booster and a really nice desk mic. I couldn't put the time into it that I should have to become a really good SW Operator. It was fun, but also addictive. Anytime that I sat down at the mic and got started, I didn't want to walk away.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 8, 2021)

as a navy radioman time signals were important because they started the crypto equipment syncronization.


----------

